# DNp's first DNP cycle.



## DNp

I'm 25 male,  Weight: 229lbs and bodyfat messured 24.1% two weeks ago. I was 28%bodyfat.

dosage is gonna be 250mg capsules first 4 days and then i'll be taking 250mg x2 (500mg) for 10 days.  Might shorten it depending on how i feel.

Bench best: 330lbs for 3. But less now. Did 242lbs for 9 reps barely got the 9th rep.

Deadlift best: 540lbs for 4 reps. (Haven't maxed since.

Squats best:  352lbs for 3 reps failed 4th rep and haven't done it heavy since. (Disgustingly low i know).


Today Day 1 on DNP.   

BodyTemp normal, Sweating was normal.  Guess it takes around 3-4 days to build up due half life 36 hours.  Weight was 228.86 lbs this morning


----------



## Trump

Welcome aboard brother, if it’s your first run do 10-14 days at 250mg and see how you get on. Don’t raise your dose the first run see how you react.
 Keep monitoring your body temp and get a fan for bedtime to help night sweats and keep your water intake up and replenish electrolytes. You have already started so no point anyone telling you not to do it as your minds made up. Just play it safe, you can always have a light run see how your react and then go back in a few weeks and do another


----------



## Jin

What shape were you In with those DL and bench numbers? Cause I’m 270 and under 15% and based on your stats and performance I should just quit now. 

Welcome to UGDNP.


----------



## DNp

Thank you. I'll stick with 250mg then to see how i react.  Ill be checking body temp everyday, lucky it's cold outside during the nights 26'Farenheit and i sleep next to the window. If that doesn't work i'll all fan, I'll be taking the capsule at 23 (evening before bed)

I also talked to my neighbour who is a doctor student and a weight lifter and told him what i was starting incase if things got bad that he would know.  He is a trustworthy guy.

Goal is to drop bodyfat to under 20% before end of December.


----------



## DNp

Jin said:


> What shape were you In with those DL and bench numbers? Cause I’m 270 and under 15% and based on your stats and performance I should just quit now.
> 
> Welcome to UGDNP.



I was around 245/248lbs on DBol.  And way to high bodyfat even to high to be doing Dbol.

I *think* i got video on my old laptop of my bench. My deadlift has always been strong when i stepped in the gym first time i managed 407lbs.    But my upper body is way stronger then legs due when starting training i neglected the legs.


----------



## Jin

DNp said:


> I was around 245/248lbs on DBol.  And way to high bodyfat even to high to be doing Dbol.
> 
> I *think* i got video on my old laptop of my bench. My deadlift has always been strong when i stepped in the gym first time i managed 407lbs.    But my upper body is way stronger then legs due when starting training i neglected the legs.



I’m not doubting your numbers. Only myself. 

Welcome to The Underground.


----------



## DNp

Jin said:


> I’m not doubting your numbers. Only myself.
> 
> Welcome to The Underground.



Thanks! what are your numbers? At 270lbs they should be very good!


----------



## Jin

DNp said:


> Thanks! what are your numbers? At 270lbs they should be very good!



You would think so.

But my strength isn’t strength. My strength is size and looking like I am strong


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> You would think so.
> 
> But my strength isn’t strength. My strength is size and looking like I am strong


Strength isn’t strength. I like that. Might find it’s way into a signature line.


----------



## Straight30weight

Oh and welcome DNP. Good luck with your dnp cycle, interested in seeing your results.


----------



## Trump

Jin is quotes more times than Winston Churchill 



Straight30weight said:


> Strength isn’t strength. I like that. Might find it’s way into a signature line.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jin is like a big dildo. May look like a dick. But it's not actually a dick.

Welcome to UG. Enjoy the lower heating cost at home. Plan to spend some time sitting outside. I liked a nice comfy chair on the porch with a gallon of water and my laptop. I would just sit out there in the cold drinking water while chatting on UG and eating cake while losing fat.


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> Jin is quotes more times than Winston Churchill





PillarofBalance said:


> Jin is like a big dildo. May look like a dick. But it's not actually a dick.
> 
> Welcome to UG. Enjoy the lower heating cost at home. Plan to spend some time sitting outside. I liked a nice comfy chair on the porch with a gallon of water and my laptop. I would just sit out there in the cold drinking water while chatting on UG and eating cake while losing fat.


I believe Pillar just made the best analogy I’ve read in a long time. That one IS signature worthy.


----------



## German89

PillarofBalance said:


> Jin is like a big dildo. May look like a dick. But it's not actually a dick.
> 
> Welcome to UG. Enjoy the lower heating cost at home. Plan to spend some time sitting outside. I liked a nice comfy chair on the porch with a gallon of water and my laptop. I would just sit out there in the cold drinking water while chatting on UG and eating cake while losing fat.



If jin is a dildo, he has to be the most useless dildo ever since, hes half way across the world.

Welcome!


----------



## Gadawg

Jin is being modest. Hes probably the strongest guy in all of Japan.


----------



## metsfan4life

Have fun! def keep to a simple run and dont over complicate it by trying different things. just stick to simple and learn how you do with it


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> Jin is being modest. Hes probably the strongest guy in all of Japan.



Talk about a backhanded compliment......


----------



## Spongy

PillarofBalance said:


> Jin is like a big dildo. May look like a dick. But it's not actually a dick.
> 
> Welcome to UG. Enjoy the lower heating cost at home. Plan to spend some time sitting outside. I liked a nice comfy chair on the porch with a gallon of water and my laptop. I would just sit out there in the cold drinking water while chatting on UG and eating cake while losing fat.



Wanna run DNP with me this winter?

Also, to the OP.  How much cake do you have?

DNP + Cake = Results

Oh, and welcome to UGJapaneseLiftingClub


----------



## DNp

Spongy said:


> Wanna run DNP with me this winter?
> 
> Also, to the OP.  How much cake do you have?
> 
> DNP + Cake = Results
> 
> Oh, and welcome to UGJapaneseLiftingClub



What you mean cake? Haha.


----------



## Trump

Its a dessert type dish usually baked with sugar and butter and generally causes fat gain.



DNp said:


> What you mean cake? Haha.


----------



## DNp

Day 2: 250mg.   Weight: 228.83   Seeing no difference.  but no stress since i know it can take few days to start working.  Did some Squats with 220lbs for many reps and tons of sets ~10 my legs where burning. Also did lunges, Leg curls + leg press and romanian deadlift.  

I finished off with elliptical machine for 25 min.


----------



## Trump

Training like that @250mg per day and you will lose a ton of body fat. I found when I upped the dose my training sessions where a waste of time. Much preferred staying at the same dose with the same training intensity. Keep it up the fat loss will come.



DNp said:


> Day 2: 250mg.   Weight: 228.83   Seeing no difference.  but no stress since i know it can take few days to start working.  Did some Squats with 220lbs for many reps and tons of sets ~10 my legs where burning. Also did lunges, Leg curls + leg press and romanian deadlift.
> 
> I finished off with elliptical machine for 25 min.


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> Its a dessert type dish usually baked with sugar and butter and generally causes fat gain.



I thought "cake" was like a secret slang here at first haha. But i don't have a cake guess i got to buy one on Saturday and eat!


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> Training like that 250mg per day and you will lose a ton of body fat. I found when I upped the dose my training sessions where a waste of time. Much preferred staying at the same dose with the same training intensity. Keep it up the fat loss will come.




Thank you! I hope that the fat melts off.  I'm also eating deficic. 1800-1900 calories. Which is maybe too low but i've been loosing weight even before DNP but just slowly and steady.

I'll do 3 heavy days a week rest will be hyperthropy.


----------



## NbleSavage

Gadawg said:


> Jin is being modest. Hes probably the strongest guy in all of Japan.



Jin is the best dancer in Utah.


----------



## Trump

NbleSavage said:


> Jin is the best dancer in Utah.



with the worst reputation


----------



## DNp

Random update at work.  Maybe placebo or what.. but it was free pizza at work and i thought i've been strict with my diet so let's have cheat meal. 

Ate 4 slices and almost hour later i was sweating like a pig? I've been drinking over 3L of water today.


----------



## Trump

Thats not placebo thats DNP



DNp said:


> Random update at work.  Maybe placebo or what.. but it was free pizza at work and i thought i've been strict with my diet so let's have cheat meal.
> 
> Ate 4 slices and almost hour later i was sweating like a pig? I've been drinking over 3L of water today.


----------



## Spongy

DNp said:


> Random update at work.  Maybe placebo or what.. but it was free pizza at work and i thought i've been strict with my diet so let's have cheat meal.
> 
> Ate 4 slices and almost hour later i was sweating like a pig? I've been drinking over 3L of water today.



Just wait til you add cake!


----------



## Straight30weight

All this cake talk is making me interested in DNP


----------



## DNp

Spongy said:


> Just wait til you add cake!



hahah, I'm not sure if you all are messing with me or not! How much cake you recommend? All of it? Because while on DNP i can still over eat


----------



## Spongy

DNp said:


> hahah, I'm not sure if you all are messing with me or not! How much cake you recommend? All of it? Because while on DNP i can still over eat



I'll see if I can find my log from my first log.  It may not have come through when we changed from SI.  It was just after Easter and all the "pastel" cake mixes and frostings were on sale so I literally baked a cake almost every day and still lost weight.

I was so ****ing sweaty though.  

Cake+DNP = Results was born out of that log

Welcome to UGCake


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> Thats not placebo thats DNP



so early? Holy i can't wait until day 6-7!


----------



## DNp

Spongy said:


> I'll see if I can find my log from my first log.  It may not have come through when we changed from SI.  It was just after Easter and all the "pastel" cake mixes and frostings were on sale so I literally baked a cake almost every day and still lost weight.
> 
> I was so ****ing sweaty though.
> 
> Cake+DNP = Results was born out of that log
> 
> Welcome to UGCake



Awesome! So basically Cake-->Hot = Burns tons of fat? 

How much did you loose?


----------



## Spongy

DNp said:


> Awesome! So basically Cake-->Hot = Burns tons of fat?
> 
> How much did you loose?



That's not quite how DNP works.  Carbs will make you hot for sure but my understanding is it doesn't actually lead to greater fat loss.

I can't remember how much I lost on that run.  I think around 14 lbs?  2 weeks I think?


----------



## metsfan4life

def the carbs will make you sweat more. but seriously pay attention to what Spongy just said... not how DNP works. yes, you can eat carbs and drop some weight but pretty sure there was also a thread before of trying to out eat the DNP which is not a good idea. play it smart and learn the ins and outs. having carbs is a good thing while on DNP but you can also get a lot of benefits from DNP with minimal carbs. Its going to work, period.


----------



## DNp

Day 3:  Woke up tonight my pillow was sweatty and i felt pretty warm.  Went to pee and the water in the toilet turned little yellow/greenish? . Then chucked down cold fresh water and fell asleep again.  

Weighted in 229lbs. Guess i gained little water due the pizza + dnp
*
also technically my 3rd day is my 4th day since i started on Tuestday so my logs are 1 day behind.*


----------



## Trump

I have attached a graph for you to give you an idea how much DNP is in your body each day. It accumulates pretty quick then starts to level out after a week or so


----------



## DNp

metsfan4life said:


> def the carbs will make you sweat more. but seriously pay attention to what Spongy just said... not how DNP works. yes, you can eat carbs and drop some weight but pretty sure there was also a thread before of trying to out eat the DNP which is not a good idea. play it smart and learn the ins and outs. having carbs is a good thing while on DNP but you can also get a lot of benefits from DNP with minimal carbs. Its going to work, period.




Yeah i read few old threads about people who didn't seem to loose anyweight on DNP. I think those people overeate on it, because you can definately overeat on any drug.


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> I have attached a graph for you to give you an idea how much DNP is in your body each day. It accumulates pretty quick then starts to level out after a week or so




This graph looks good, thank you for this guess tomorrow my body should have 600mg of DNp inside. If it's dosed correctly.


----------



## DNp

Random update.. while changing to gym clothes my buddy and his friend asked me id i was gaining fat since my lower belly fat looked my jiggling?  Maybe water? I'm drinking tons of water


----------



## Spongy

DNp said:


> Random update.. while changing to gym clothes my buddy and his friend asked me id i was gaining fat since my lower belly fat looked my jiggling?  Maybe water? I'm drinking tons of water



Your buddy and his friend can eat a dick.

Water retention on DNP is EXTREMELY common and one of the most common issues with DNP and dangerous dosing comes from the fact people dont think they are losing fat because the scale isn't changing so they up the dose the dangerous levels.  Last time I ran DNP I lost an additional 9 lbs AFTER my last dose due to water bloat coming off.


----------



## DNp

Spongy said:


> Your buddy and his friend can eat a dick.
> 
> Water retention on DNP is EXTREMELY common and one of the most common issues with DNP and dangerous dosing comes from the fact people dont think they are losing fat because the scale isn't changing so they up the dose the dangerous levels.  Last time I ran DNP I lost an additional 9 lbs AFTER my last dose due to water bloat coming off.



he doesn't know i'm on DNP haha. I didn't take this personally from him but i checked and i do look bit bloated on stomach.  But i'm still just doing 250mg and i'll keep it that.  

I've heard stories about people complaining about not loosing weight then after cycle and after the water is gone they see huge difference! 

9lbs after is tons!


----------



## DNp

Forgot to update. But weight on Saturday was 221lbs and me and my buddys went to gym and had little deadlift competition.

I managed 485lbs 1 rep decent weight since i've been "cutting".  Then we went for reps and i did 309lbs for 20reps and i was dying my forearms where sore as crazy!  

Didn't weight on Sunday but this morning i was 229lbs that's 8lbs more than on Saturday. Water fluctation.


----------



## Trump

8lb up in 2 days on dnp, I know you can gain a little on dnp but that seems a lot. You using the same scale the same time of day??


----------



## Jin

Fukk. 

You Icelandic cavemen are strong.


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> 8lb up in 2 days on dnp, I know you can gain a little on dnp but that seems a lot. You using the same scale the same time of day??



It was same scale at similar time during the day.. only difference was naked vs boxers.

gonna stop weighting myself for 3-4 days and see then. My pants feel looser and t shirts bigger. no lethargy yet but craving carbs like crazy! Once i get something high i carbs i have hard time stopping.


----------



## DNp

One of my first time Deadlifting.


----------



## Jin

DNp said:


> View attachment 6818
> 
> 
> One of my first time Deadlifting.



Over under grip starts at 225. 

Rookie.


----------



## DNp

Jin said:


> Over under grip starts at 225.
> 
> Rookie.



Fuc* over under grip. Straps all day everyday.

my grip back then was weak as fuark.  



Best regards:  The guy with girly hands.:32 (7)::32 (7):


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Over under grip starts at 225.
> 
> Rookie.


You don't see them straps?


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> You don't see them straps?



Dammit. 

10char


----------



## DNp

6 whole scrambled eggs!   Don't start with the cholestrol crap.. :beaten:


----------



## Robdjents

DNp said:


> View attachment 6820
> 
> 
> 6 whole scrambled eggs!   Don't start with the cholestrol crap.. :beaten:



you won’t hear any of that nonsense here!!! Eat them eggs!!


----------



## DNp

Week in:   Woke up tonight, Sweating my like crazy my pillow was soaking, my throat was also dry.   Drank 0.5liter of water and went back to sleep. 

Yesterday on International chest day i started with incline bench,  I managed 220lbs/100kg for 9 reps 3 sets.  After that i was almost dead energy wise and by sweat.  I still did flat bench i went light 198lbs/90kg for reps.
I then did light cable chest flies both from ground and down can't remember what it's called.  I then did reverse tricep pulldown.


----------



## DNp

This was like 3 weeks ago. Pumped up as ****.


----------



## Jin

DNp said:


> This was like 3 weeks ago. Pumped up as ****.



Yeah right. Changing your user name from dnp to synthol.


----------



## Trump

When i read your comment I expected to open the pic and see a Greg Valentino arm ha ha



Jin said:


> Yeah right. Changing your user name from dnp to synthol.


----------



## Trump

Is that 440lb for your first deadlift ever?



DNp said:


> View attachment 6818
> 
> 
> One of my first time Deadlifting.


----------



## DNp

Jin said:


> Yeah right. Changing your user name from dnp to synthol.




I take this as compliment! Haha.

We gotta find some Icelandic username for me!


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> Is that 440lb for your first deadlift ever?



I think this is around 420lbs i managed this 1 and half rep. My first time ever at my first time in the gym my deadlift was 407lbs/185kg

I don't think i have picture of my first time ever deadlift, This picture was maybe 4-5th time deadlifting.


----------



## John Ziegler

Jin said:


> Yeah right. Changing your user name from dnp to synthol.



Can you change mine to Harry Snatch


----------



## Jin

Zeigler said:


> Can you change mine to Harry Snatch



Harry Snatch Face

would be more appropriate. 

Ill ask Spongy.


----------



## John Ziegler

Jin said:


> Harry Snatch Face
> 
> would be more appropriate.
> 
> Ill ask Spongy.



Dirty Harry Snatch Face


----------



## DNp

Didn't weight myself for few days.. but BOOM!! 221lbs/100kg today wearing pants. T shirt and socks.  My pee is bright yellow no matter how much water i pee.. my sleep is good besides sweating. No lethargy or high body temp.

diet has been decent, I lost it for few days craving so much carbs that i end up binge eating little bit. But now the last few days i'll stick to it like madman and hopefully loose 5-6 more pounds.


----------



## Trump

Just keep doing what your doing brother your diet doesn’t have to be perfect your going to burn fat anyway. If your craving carbs have some.



DNp said:


> Didn't weight myself for few days.. but BOOM!! 221lbs/100kg today wearing pants. T shirt and socks.  My pee is bright yellow no matter how much water i pee.. my sleep is good besides sweating. No lethargy or high body temp.
> 
> diet has been decent, I lost it for few days craving so much carbs that i end up binge eating little bit. But now the last few days i'll stick to it like madman and hopefully loose 5-6 more pounds.


----------



## DNp

Haven't posted for little bit since last time i posted same day i fell down stair at work and broke 1 rib and cracked another.. had to quit DNP earlier and now i need to stop training for few weeks.  

Guess i'll be going No-Gym Bulk eating gains until i can train again :32 (11):


----------



## DNp

Back to training 3 times a week!  Not going heavy at all just light and more reps.  I started DNP again gonna go 14 days then after christmas i got 300pills of T3. 30ML of Test E and i'll go nuts again.  My weight is still 98-99kg


----------



## Trump

T3 and test e?? What’s the plan there more fat burning? 



DNp said:


> Back to training 3 times a week!  Not going heavy at all just light and more reps.  I started DNP again gonna go 14 days then after christmas i got 300pills of T3. 30ML of Test E and i'll go nuts again.  My weight is still 98-99kg


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> T3 and test e?? What’s the plan there more fat burning?




More fat burning yes! I'm gonna cut until i get too 15% bf or lower.   I wanna change my body to another level before summer. Plenty of time. I was thinking 50-75mcg of T3 and T3 is extreme catabolic at high dose that's why Test (400mg a week) is there i might add something more later on.  but we will see.  Test+Tren+Anavar and T3 would change my body but i'm not that far into steroids yet.


----------



## Trump

Make another thread with your plans that way you can get some advice. Also make a thread in the diet section as well with your plans then you can get that sorted. I don’t think jumping back and forth to different fat burners is a long term answer for you. 



DNp said:


> More fat burning yes! I'm gonna cut until i get too 15% bf or lower.   I wanna change my body to another level before summer. Plenty of time. I was thinking 50-75mcg of T3 and T3 is extreme catabolic at high dose that's why Test (400mg a week) is there i might add something more later on.  but we will see.  Test+Tren+Anavar and T3 would change my body but i'm not that far into steroids yet.


----------



## DNp

Trump said:


> Make another thread with your plans that way you can get some advice. Also make a thread in the diet section as well with your plans then you can get that sorted. I don’t think jumping back and forth to different fat burners is a long term answer for you.




I will make new threads when i start next cycle.  But best thing about T3 is you can run it for long period of time.  I know it's bad using all those fat burners especially if diet is bad before i'll just get fat again.  I don't want that. That's why diet is more (most) important


----------



## Trump

I dont think long term t3 use is advised at all, I know people have ran it long term and recovered fine but I not sure it’s advised. I think and ECA stack would be better but post your ideas up and others with more knowledge will be able to assist



DNp said:


> I will make new threads when i start next cycle.  But best thing about T3 is you can run it for long period of time.  I know it's bad using all those fat burners especially if diet is bad before i'll just get fat again.  I don't want that. That's why diet is more (most) important


----------



## Amggear11

Great info. First run is always difficult. Hang in!


----------



## BlueLabel

why not start with like addys or something dnp is dedly


----------



## Jin

BlueLabel said:


> why not start with like addys or something dnp is dedly



Do some research before you jump onto the “DNP = death” bandwagon. 

To address your question: adderal is a scheduled, controlled medication. DNP isn’t. 

There’s also no comparison in terms of effectiveness. One suppresses your appetite, the other increased your metabolic rate significantly.


----------



## Animalado

DNP is deadly... Paracetamol and coffee too. The dose makes the poison.


----------



## Jin

Animalado said:


> DNP is deadly... Paracetamol and coffee too. The dose makes the poison.



Let’s not delve into hyperbole.

“The LD[SUB]50[/SUB] of *caffeine* in humans is dependent on individual sensitivity, but is estimated to be 150–200 milligrams per kilogram (2.2 lb) of body mass (75–100 cups of coffee for a 70 kg (150 lb) adult).”


----------



## Animalado

Jin said:


> Let’s not delve into hyperbole.
> 
> “The LD[SUB]50[/SUB] of *caffeine* in humans is dependent on individual sensitivity, but is estimated to be 150–200 milligrams per kilogram (2.2 lb) of body mass (75–100 cups of coffee for a 70 kg (150 lb) adult).”



No hyperbole anywhere. You can overdose from any substance. Period. Pure Caffeine is something a lot of people ingest in capsules or powder and you can easily get into dangerous zone. I meant to say caffeine and not coffee. You can do some research and find out news about deaths by paracetamol. You mentioned individual sensitivity? Of course... same goes for DNP tolerance.


----------



## Jin

Animalado said:


> I meant to say caffeine and not coffee. .


 
This was all you had to write.


----------



## Animalado

Jin said:


> This was all you had to write.



You are right about that.


----------

